# A birthday cupcake and a bully stick! (pic heavy)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww....Happy Birthday!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADDIE!!!

What a cute cupcake.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks!! I think I might have missed Vito's bday but Happy Birthday to Vito too!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very cute. Don't show her that first picture. She will wonder where that huge cupcake went. Hers looks pretty small (I know it's the same)

Happy Happy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Maddie! What a good girl you are in the last pic not to pounce on that yummy cupcake.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday! That cupcake looks very good indeed!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Noey said:


> very cute. Don't show her that first picture. She will wonder where that huge cupcake went. Hers looks pretty small (I know it's the same)
> 
> Happy Happy


lol yeah I wanted to get a macro picture of it, but it really wasn't that big! She ate it really fast


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Maddie........hope you enjoyed your cupcake!!!!!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Maddie! You look gorgeous!  And that cupcake looks realllly yummy!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, Happy Birthday Maddie!! You are beautiful! :

Sienna got a cupcake last year, we got ONE picture with her looking at it, very intrigued... the next picture was DH hubby prying open her jaws because she inhaled it, before we could take the bottom paper or candle (unlit) off!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Maddie!! That looks like one tasty cupcake


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Maddie. She looks very patient posing with her cake. Glad she had a fun day.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADDIE!!! *

Buzz turned 2 today also!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday!! I'm sure she loved her birthday treats!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a good girl!! Happy Birthday Maddie!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

HBD Maddieee!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday.. what a nice looking cupcake


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maddie girl. That cupcake looks very yummy and I would be tempted to try it myself. She can keep the bully stick though. LOL


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Maddie...you're a beautiful and very patient girl!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for Maddie's birthday wishes!!



Sienna's Mom;1064615
Sienna got a cupcake last year said:


> Oh my gosh, that is hysterical!!! Good thing the candle wasn't lit! Luckily this one didn't have a wrapper on it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maddie!!! You're a big girl now.

I love the photo of her staring down the cupcake! What a nice birthday treat and a very happy beautiful girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Maddie.


----------

